# Gigantic Black Hole, wowee!



## Denise1952 (Feb 26, 2015)

http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2015/02/140225-black-hole-big-science-space/

Wait a sec, I thought a black hole was just empty space.  How can it weigh anything?  Help me out you other astrononominers, LOL!


----------



## DoItMyself (Feb 26, 2015)

At first I thought this was going to be a post about Congress...


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 26, 2015)

LOL!  Well, maybe a nice change from politics, this was in the news LOL!


----------



## Don M. (Feb 26, 2015)

nwlady said:


> http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2015/02/140225-black-hole-big-science-space/
> 
> Wait a sec, I thought a black hole was just empty space.  How can it weigh anything?  Help me out you other astrononominers, LOL!



A Black Hole is a massive star that has collapsed inward on itself.  It has so much mass and gravity that even light cannot escape.  Most galaxies have a huge black hole at their centers, and the gravitational pull of these "holes" helps keep the stars circling in formation....and it slowly consumes any stars that venture too close.    That's a real quick explanation, and it is a subject that a person can read about for hours.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 26, 2015)

Sounds so interesting, I need to take the time to read at least some info on them.  They really sound more like a Sun (I guess our Sun is a star?? Not sure, but I do no it keeps our solar system in orbit)  I'll have to see what the differences are between a sun and a black hole.  That's so funny but I guess some of the movies I've seen made me think it was just empty space.  All except one movie I saw "called" The Black Hole, oldie but goodie

LOL!!!!!!!


----------



## rt3 (Feb 26, 2015)

Please remember that these are artist renditions, and the part around the system not so much the event itself proposed by Hawking. It is easier to conceptualize it as a monopole. Imagine a magnet with only one end. The more interesting monopoles are the smaller ones, something like a golf ball or so that exist very close to our solar system.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 26, 2015)

At least we won't have to worry about our sun (yes, it's a star) becoming a black hole - it's too small. 

It will just become a white dwarf. 

And no, I'm not talkin' Sneezy or Grumpy here ... nthego:


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 26, 2015)

rt3 said:


> Please remember that these are artist renditions, and the part around the system not so much the event itself proposed by Hawking. It is easier to conceptualize it as a monopole. Imagine a magnet with only one end. The more interesting monopoles are the smaller ones, something like a golf ball or so that exist very close to our solar system.



I find the bigger ones more interesting though!  Where are the smaller ones, I might take a look, I need to open to new, and different ideas


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 26, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> At least we won't have to worry about our sun (yes, it's a star) becoming a black hole - it's too small.
> 
> It will just become a white dwarf.
> 
> And no, I'm not talkin' Sneezy or Grumpy here ... nthego:



Not even Dopey?  What about Mopey, LOL!  What happens to us when our Sun becomes "the white dwarf"?


----------



## rt3 (Feb 26, 2015)

Stars and large black holes can be detected by gravity bending light. Small ones can be made in the lab. Using microwaves. It's a bit much to go into here, but feel free to google it. You like the bigger ones because you believe the artists rendition is accurate and it's pretty.


----------



## oakapple (Feb 26, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> At least we won't have to worry about our sun (yes, it's a star) becoming a black hole - it's too small.
> 
> It will just become a white dwarf.
> 
> And no, I'm not talkin' Sneezy or Grumpy here ... nthego:


and by that time...... we will all need to be living some place else!


----------



## rt3 (Feb 26, 2015)

Actually the Snow White storey is more interesting. The actual names of are from the Norse legends and become the days of the week. Seven days seven dwarfs get it? The are also the seven chakra, and form the karma QUicksilver likes to refer to.


----------



## oakapple (Feb 26, 2015)

Mr Oakapple's socks vanish into a black hole [or so he tells me] and they must be somewhere, it's true, as I am often left with about 7 single socks with no match to be found. The truth is out there.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 26, 2015)

nwlady said:


> Not even Dopey?  What about Mopey, LOL!  What happens to us when our Sun becomes "the white dwarf"?



Actually, another name for a white dwarf is "degenerate star", so maybe we could have "Pervey". 

A white dwarf becomes very small but contains a large mass - a teaspoonful of our sun as a white dwarf would weigh as much as an elephant! It's a star that has used up all of its fuel (hydrogen) and, as I recall, over the course of hundreds of billions of years will become a _black_ dwarf.

Of course, most of us will be gone by then ...


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 26, 2015)

No kidding, that is interesting rt3!  We just have a lot of knowledge around here, smart peeps  I've heard the word Chakra somewhere, Google, here I come again!!


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 26, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> Actually, another name for a white dwarf is "degenerate star", so maybe we could have "Pervey".
> 
> A white dwarf becomes very small but contains a large mass - a teaspoonful of our sun as a white dwarf would weigh as much as an elephant! It's a star that has used up all of its fuel (hydrogen) and, as I recall, over the course of hundreds of billions of years will become a _black_ dwarf.
> 
> Of course, most of us will be gone by then ...



Wow, maybe we'll be gettin onboard to head for Pervey Land!!


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 26, 2015)

rt3 said:


> Actually the Snow White storey is more interesting. The actual names of are from the Norse legends and become the days of the week. Seven days seven dwarfs get it? The are also the seven chakra, and form the karma QUicksilver likes to refer to.



Interesting maybe, but I'm still freaked out at the thought of a grown woman living with seven vertically-challenged men ... just the logistics alone are enough to boggle the mind ...


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 26, 2015)

oakapple said:


> Mr Oakapple's socks vanish into a black hole [or so he tells me] and they must be somewhere, it's true, as I am often left with about 7 single socks with no match to be found. The truth is out there.



LOLLLLLLL, omg, that's a hoot!  :lofl:


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 26, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> Interesting maybe, but I'm still freaked out at the thought of a grown woman living with seven vertically-challenged men ... just the logistics alone are enough to boggle the mind ...



Challenges are good, especially new and different ones!  She'd be spoiled rotten, and you'd have six buddies to help you do all the work!


----------



## rt3 (Feb 26, 2015)

oakapple said:


> Mr Oakapple's socks vanish into a black hole [or so he tells me] and they must be somewhere, it's true, as I am often left with about 7 single socks with no match to be found. The truth is out there.


You can use the physical fact that black holes leave no smell to find the sock. If there is smell there are no black holes.


----------



## rt3 (Feb 26, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> Interesting maybe, but I'm still freaked out at the thought of a grown woman living with seven vertically-challenged men ... just the logistics alone are enough to boggle the mind ...


ummm, the dwarfs were thyroid deficient and therefor cretins, and erectile dysfunction drugs hardened been invented yet.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 26, 2015)

rt3 said:


> You can use the physical fact that black holes leave no smell to find the sock. If there is smell there are no black holes.



LMAO!! OMG, Rt, between you, OA and Phil, I am crying, laughing and better head for the bathroom!!:lol1:


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 26, 2015)

rt3 said:


> ummm, the dwarfs were thyroid deficient and therefor cretins, and erectile dysfunction drugs hardened been invented yet.



OMG, I'm dyin over here, LOL!!  Who woulda thought my little idea to post about the Black Hole would lead us to this


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 26, 2015)

For anyone really interested in black holes. http://www.eso.org/public/news/eso1438/


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 26, 2015)

I really am Seabreeze, as soon as I can quit laughin, thank you for the link


----------



## rt3 (Feb 26, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> Actually, another name for a white dwarf is "degenerate star", so maybe we could have "Pervey".
> 
> A white dwarf becomes very small but contains a large mass - a teaspoonful of our sun as a white dwarf would weigh as much as an elephant! It's a star that has used up all of its fuel (hydrogen) and, as I recall, over the course of hundreds of billions of years will become a _black_ dwarf.
> 
> Of course, most of us will be gone by then ...




hmmm we are all made of star stuff, who knows.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 26, 2015)

The longer I live, the more separate I feel from people.  A few I can really enjoy being around, others, it's as if I have leprosy.  It's ok, I'd rather be me then anyone else


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 26, 2015)

rt3 said:


> ummm, the dwarfs were thyroid deficient and therefor cretins, and erectile dysfunction drugs hardened been invented yet.



I still think it was a Communist plot hatched by Disney.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 26, 2015)

rt3 said:


> hmmm we are all made of star stuff, who knows.





> We are stardust
> Billion year old carbon
> We are golden
> Caught in the devil's bargain
> ...



Thanks, Joni!


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 26, 2015)

Wow, amen to that Phil Hadn't heard those words for a long time hugs, denise


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 26, 2015)

nwlady said:


> Wow, amen to that Phil Hadn't heard those words for a long time hugs, denise



I was too young to make it to Woodstock but I wore out the 8-track.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 26, 2015)

I was too prudish to get involved with the hippies around me, and there were only a couple in our tiny highschool  But I was kind of in awe of them, rebels ya know, wearing clothes, and makeup they wanted, and they seemed to be stoned all the time, in or out of class, LOL!  I guess maybe they were.  I wanted to be like them but I got freaked out smoking pot, made me all paranoid, whatever.  Seems like I was just between "worlds" or something


----------



## rt3 (Feb 26, 2015)

I have looked at clouds from both sides now, from up and down and still somehow, it's clouds illusion I recall, I really don't clouds at all


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 27, 2015)

rt3 said:


> I have looked at clouds from both sides now, from up and down and still somehow, it's clouds illusion I recall, I really don't clouds at all



Oh man, those words/song, who did that one Rt3??  So cool  Was that Joni as well?  I'll go look


----------



## rt3 (Feb 27, 2015)

Judy. Collins wild flowers.  Just about the time on Ina Godda da Vida


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 27, 2015)

Hey, it said Joni Mitchell sang that one too, just looked  I didn't read about her for the longest time, she's aged pretty well, and 71 now!  I remember Judi as well, for sure!!  I still say we had the best of the music course I imagine every generation says the same


----------



## rt3 (Feb 27, 2015)

I think Joni did I've looked at love from both sides,  sort of the same head in clouds thing


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 27, 2015)

Remember that little gal with short curly dark hair, and she made that song famous about being "not like the beautiful" crowd in school? Can't think of it now, but it was such a wonderful, but sad song.  Wish I could think of her name, rack rack rack my brain!!


----------



## Debby (Feb 28, 2015)

Oh Denise, I know exactly which singer/song you mean and I just can't think of her either!  How frustrating.  My husband used to listen to it all the time....

I just went in to ask him if he remembered and I think you are thinking of Janis Ian and the song was At Seventeen.  Does that sound like the one in your head?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VMUz2TNMvL0


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 28, 2015)

Yesssssssssssssss, that's it, oh thanks Debby, and thank your husband too, LOL!!  She was amazing, and that song so touched me, school and growing up was painful in so many ways.

Here she is today I think, I googled it, what a cutie


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 28, 2015)

Where did good music go?  Gawd  today is a wasteland of shouting, talentless, wannabe's and they kids love 'em so they won't go away.  I collected lots of the good stuff, 40's, 50's, early 60's  and then it began to disappear.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 28, 2015)

I suspect if I listened to more of the young stuff today I'd hear something good, just scared to listen, lol!!


----------

